# Verizon SCH-I535 Jelly Bean 'OFFICIAL' LEAK !



## Somator (Aug 7, 2011)

***MOD EDIT***


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

uhh what? is this another leak after mine?


----------



## Somator (Aug 7, 2011)

don't shoot the messenger


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Same build it looks like.


----------



## Somator (Aug 7, 2011)

can you link me to the other one ?


----------



## CAK_0023 (Aug 2, 2011)

jucytec said:


> uhh what? is this another leak after mine?


Thanks for the leak jucytec, it was indeed a game changer for all users vzw GS3 owners. Can't wait til all the devs, break this down and do what they do.

Btw in invis's op for Jellywiz over on xda is says thank you to jucytec for the leak.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Where u see me with a thread?
I re-packed the leak and handed off the samsung-updates. Trust me everyone, you don't want to flash this....

Jucytec, thanks 

EDIT: you don't want to flash this tar because it isn't rootable with the current methods and re-locks the bootloader

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

got me all excited for no reason


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> Where u see me with a thread?
> I re-packed the leak and handed off the samsung-updates. Trust me everyone, you don't want to flash this....
> 
> Jucytec, thanks
> ...


agreed.. unless u dont want root and a bootloader lol.. right? this should be taken down and a leak repacked put up


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

jucytec said:


> got me all excited for no reason


thanks for leak jucy no discrespect saying it was fake last night lol just saw it was currupt and in my experience currupt usually means fake lol


----------

